# Word for the day  copious



## Josiah (Apr 28, 2015)

copious
[koh-pee-uh s] 

adjective

1. large in quantity or number; abundant; plentiful:
copious amounts of food.

2. having or yielding an abundant supply:
a copious larder; a copious harvest.

3. exhibiting abundance or fullness, as of thoughts or words.


----------

